# Bastille Day Parade Paris 14 July 2008



## Blackadder1916 (16 Jul 2008)

A couple of days ago happened to catch the TV coverage of the Bastille Day parade.  Say what you will about the French military, they do put on a very good parade.  While the commentary was generally benign, there were some references to the displeasure of French veterans who objected to President Assad of Syria being on the reviewing stand; they have long memories of the bombing of the French barracks in Beirut.

The parade format followed the usual order.  Marching troops with any foreign contingent leading the way (a mixed UN group this year), then the officer schools, other units and the slower marching Foreign Legion bringing up the rear.  Mounted troops next (primarily the cavalry regiment of the Garde Républicaine)  and then the vehicles.  As usual the Brigade des Sapeurs-Pompiers de Paris (fire department) was the tail end.  A little different than would be expected of a Canadian fire department, they parade with weapons (however they are a unit of the French Army).







The flag of the Ecole Militaire Interarmes parades before the French President Nicolas Sarkosy and some 40 foreign heads of State and Government 





A troop of the 1st Regiment of Spahis 





A troop of the Pioneers of the French Foreign Legion's 1st Regiment Etranger





A troop of the 1st Engineers regiment of the French Foreign Legion parades before the French President Nicolas Sarkozy 





A troop of the French Foreign Legion 1st Engineers regiment





A French parachutist is about to land before the French President 


(Click on small images for larger photo to open in another window)




United Nations troops 




Sapeurs Pompiers de Paris

Additional photos of the parade can be found at  Army Recognition


----------



## eechoss (16 Jul 2008)

I always enjoy Bastille Day. thanks for the pics mate


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Jul 2008)

Wow!  What a show.  I can only imagine all the hard work and preparations that went into it.  Supersized GOC Inspection indeed.  It must go on for some time.  Thanks for the link.


----------

